# Water Temp Sites?



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Iv'e been eyeballing the water temps the last few weeks and I have been using Wunderground.com. I was wondering if there was anything better or more accurate.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

This site has a daily update of temperatures for okaloosa island pier...

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

The surf report on magic seaweed will also have it



http://magicseaweed.com/The-Cross-Surf-Report/955/


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/?n=marine



Buoys have lots of weather info



This one is Port of Pensacola



http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/geo.shtml?location=8729840


----------

